# سألونى فكانت هذه اجابتى



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*

*

سألوني فكانت هذه إجابتي:


قالوا: ما هي أجمل صفات المرأة؟
قلت: الحنان.

قالوا: و أجمل صفات الرجل؟
قلت: الرحمة.

قالوا: و أجمل ما في الطفولة؟
قلت: البراءة.

قالوا: و أجمل ما في الشباب؟
قلت: الأحلام.

قالوا: و أجمل ما في الشيخوخة.
قلت: التقوى.

قالوا: و أجمل ما في الرجولة؟
قلت: الحكمة.

قالوا: و ما هي أرقى أنواع الصبر؟
قلت: حينما يجتمع الصبر و الرضا.

قالوا: هل للقناعة درجات؟
قلت: نعم هناك قناعة الإكتفاء و قناعة الصبر و قناعة الزهد و الأخيرة أرقى الأنواع.

قالوا:ماذا يعني الحنان؟
قلت: أن يستريح الإنسان غلى شاطئ بعد رحلة سفر متعبة و أن يجد صدراً يلقي عليه متعبة دون خوف أو طمع أو ثمن.

قالوا: ما هي أرقى أنواع الحب؟
قلت:الأمومة لأنها حب بلا مقابل و لا عطاء و لا ثمن.

قالوا: ما هي أعلى درجات الاخلاق؟
قلت: أن ينزه الإنسان نفسه عن الصغائر ليس خوفاً من أحد لكن تقديراً لذاته و سمواً بنفسه و حباً للفضيلة.

قالوا: أيهما أعلى درجة التسامح أم العفو؟
قلت: العفو أعلى درجة لأن العفو يُقارن بالمقدرة و لكن التسامح قد يقارن بالضعف و قد يتسامح الإنسان مكرهاً لكنه لا يعفو إلا راضياً.

قالوا: و ماذا عن النجاح؟
قلت: إنسان يجفف عرقه مع سماء صيف منعشة أجمل ما في النجاح إنه يشعرنا بقيمة ما نفعل و إنه أوسع أبواب الثقة و ربما بكون أوسع أبواب الغرور.

قالوا: كيف تنبت أشجار الغرور في أعماق الإنسان؟
قلت: مع أشخاص صنعتهم صدفة أو فرصة عابرة و الصدفة و الفرصة هما أقل الدرجات في سلم النجاح.

قالوا: ما الفرق بين الإصرار و العزيمة؟
قلت: الإصرار ضيف عابر و العزيمة صديق مقيم الإصراريسانده الطموح و العزيمة تساندها الإرادة و الطموح يتغير باختلاف الايام و الاشخاص و الظروف لكن الإرادة أقوى من كل الظروف>

قالوا: و من أنت؟
قلت: إنسان قضى عمره في البحث عن حقيقة الأشياء و اكتشفت أن الحقيقة الوحيدة المؤكدة هي الموت و كل شئ بعد ذلك يحتمل التاجيل*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



happy angel قال:


> *
> 
> سألوني فكانت هذه إجابتي:
> 
> ...



بجد رائع  تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## فونتالولو (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك الموضع جميل اوي
قالوا: ما هي أرقى أنواع الحب؟
قلت:الأمومة لأنها حب بلا مقابل و لا عطاء و لا ثمن_


----------



## Aksios (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



> قالوا: و من أنت؟
> قلت: إنسان قضى عمره في البحث عن حقيقة الأشياء و اكتشفت أن الحقيقة الوحيدة المؤكدة هي الموت و كل شئ بعد ذلك يحتمل التاجيل



*خاتمة ممتازه للموضوع
مشكوره على الموضوع الرائع ده*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*

*مرسييييييييي يا انجل 
موضوع اكتر من رائع 
و كلمات جميلة *


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*

موضوع فى قمه الروووووووعه 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*

*رائع واكثر اخت happy angel
مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



swety koky girl قال:


> بجد رائع  تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك الموضع جميل اوي
> قالوا: ما هي أرقى أنواع الحب؟
> قلت:الأمومة لأنها حب بلا مقابل و لا عطاء و لا ثمن_


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> *خاتمة ممتازه للموضوع
> مشكوره على الموضوع الرائع ده*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسييييييييي يا انجل
> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> و كلمات جميلة *


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى قمه الروووووووعه
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سالونى فكانت اجابتى !!!*



كليم متى قال:


> *رائع واكثر اخت happy angel
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*سألوني فكانت هذه إجابتي : 

قال : ما هي اجمل صفات المرأة ؟
قلت : الحنان

قال : وأجمل صفات الرجل ؟
قلت : الرحمة

قال : وأجمل ما في الطفولة ؟
قلت : البراءة

قال : وأجمل ما في الشباب ؟
قلت : الأحلام

قال : وأجمل ما في الشيخوخة ؟
قلت : التقوى

قال : وأجمل ما في الرجولة ؟
قلت : الحكمة

قال : ما هي أرقى أنواع الصبر؟
قلت : حينما يجتمع الصبر والرضا

قال : هل للقناعة درجات ؟
قلت: نعم هناك قناعة الإكتفاء وقناعة الصبر وقناعة الزهد والأخيرة 
أرقى الأنواع

قال : ماذا يعنى الحنان ؟
قلت : أن يستريح الإنسان إلى شاطئ بعد رحلة سفر متعبة وأن يجد صدراً يلقي عليه متاعبه دون خوف أو طمع أو ثمن ...

قال : ما هي أرقى أنواع الحب ؟
قلت : الأمومه لأنها حب بلا مقابل وعطاء بلا ثمن

قال : ما هي أعلى درجات الأخلاق؟
قلت : أن ينزه الإنسان نفسه عن الصغائر ليس خوفاً من أحد ولكن 
تقديرا لذاته وسموا بنفسه وحبا للفضيلة

قال : أيهما أعلى درجة العفو أم التسامح ؟
قلت : العفو أعلى درجة لان العفو يقترب بالمقدرة ولكن التسامح قد 
يقترب بالضعف وقد يتسامح الإنسان مكرها ولكنه لا يعفوا ألا إذا كان راضياً

قال : وماذا عن النجاح ؟
قلت : إنسان يجفف عرقة مع نسمة صيف منعشة أجمل مافي النجاح انه يشعرنا بقيمة ما نفعل وانه أوسع أبواب الثقة وربما يكون أيضا أوسع أبواب الغرور

قال : كيف تنبت أشجار الغرور في أعماق الإنسان؟
قلت : مع أشخاص صنعتهم صدفة أو فرصة عابرة والصدفة والفرصة هما اقل الدرجات في سلم النجاح

قال : ما الفرق بين الإصرار والعزيمة؟
قلت : الإصرار ضيف عابر والعزيمة صديق مقيم والإصرار يساندة الطموح 
والعزيمة تساندها الإرادة والطموح يتغير باختلاف الأيام والأشخاص والظروف ولكن الإرادة أقوى من كل الظروف

قال : ومن أنت ؟
قلت: إنسان ضيع عمره في البحث عن حقيقة الأشياء واكتشفت أن الحقيقة الوحيدة المؤكدة هي الموت وكل شيء بعد ذلك يحتمل التأويل ألم أقل لك أنها صفقة خاسرة ولكننا نلعبها حتى النهاية مهما كان حجم خسارتنا فيها

****







*امسك بأيدى و خدنى من ضعفى التقيل
ارحمنى و اسمع لآهات نفسى و شيل
خدنى معاك فى طريق و كملى المسير
انا ان بنعمـــتك ها كـــــون امــــــــــــــــير*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااا عى اجابتك الجميلة كاندي
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

قمه الجمال يا كاندى 

موضوع جميل اووووى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zama (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الاجابات جميلة جدا  وهى عبارة عن ماقل ودل
اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## saalooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع حلوووووو اوووووي 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرسي​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*روووووووووووووعة كاندى 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا عى اجابتك الجميلة كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> قمه الجمال يا كاندى ​
> 
> موضوع جميل اووووى ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> الاجابات جميلة جدا وهى عبارة عن ماقل ودل
> اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

saalooo قال:


> الموضوع حلوووووو اوووووي
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ميرسي​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة كاندى ​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​


 ميرسى لزوقك يا سامح 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الللللله ياكاندى عثل بجد
موضوع حلو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

قال : ما هي اجمل صفات المرأة ؟
قلت : الحنان

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> الللللله ياكاندى عثل بجد​
> 
> موضوع حلو ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> قال : ما هي اجمل صفات المرأة ؟
> 
> قلت : الحنان​
> 
> رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع يا كاندى​


 
ميرسى ليكى يا كوكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## monygirl (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل
 واجابتك رقيقة اوى ميرسى ليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل خاااااااااااالص يا كاندي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2008)

_



قال : ما هي أرقى أنواع الصبر؟
قلت : حينما يجتمع الصبر والرضا

قال : هل للقناعة درجات ؟
قلت: نعم هناك قناعة الإكتفاء وقناعة الصبر وقناعة الزهد والأخيرة 
أرقى الأنواع​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات جميلة جدا يا كاندى وواقعيه
حقيقى تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووره كتييييير​_


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> موضوع جميل
> واجابتك رقيقة اوى ميرسى ليكى وربنا يباركك


 

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل خاااااااااااالص يا كاندي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _كلمات جميلة جدا يا كاندى وواقعيه_
> _حقيقى تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _مشكوووووره كتييييير_​



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله على اجباتك يمامتى 

بجد رائعة تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله على اجباتك يمامتى ​*
> 
> 
> _*بجد رائعة تسلم ايدك *_​


 
ميرسى اوى يا انجى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------

